# Pad recommendations Scholl S3/S30/S40 - BMW paint



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'll be polishing my Sapphire Black E90 in the near future, but I'm still a bit unsure when it comes to pad selection. The car in question has never been polished and has a mix of holograms, light scratches and a few deeper scratches. I'll be using a dual action polisher.

I'll be doing a 2-step correction:

*Cutting: *

Scholl S3 
Scholl black/white spiderpad

*Finishing:*

Scholl S30 or S40 (still not quite sure)
Lake Country orange pad...? Perhaps one the Scholl pads?

Besides the regular 5.5 inch pads, I'll also be needing a few smaller 4 inch pads.

Would love some recommendations, thanks!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The Scholl neo honey spiderpad for S30 and S40 when finishing. You have the Scholl white spiderpad for cutting - this is their heaviest cutting foam pad. You could also get the navy and purple spiderpads and that way you have all bases covered. You might not need something with as much cut as the white spiderpad so the medium cut of the purple pad or slightly heavier cut of the navy pad will give you plenty of options.


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Sawel said:


> The Scholl neo honey spiderpad for S30 and S40 when finishing. You have the Scholl white spiderpad for cutting - this is their heaviest cutting foam pad. You could also get the navy and purple spiderpads and that way you have all bases covered. You might not need something with as much cut as the white spiderpad so the medium cut of the purple pad or slightly heavier cut of the navy pad will give you plenty of options.


So I'd be better off getting an entire range of pads (White > navy > purple > neo honey in terms of cut)?

Still not sure about whether I should go for S30 or S40 to finish with. The S30 has a stronger cut, but it seems like many people here adore the S40.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Ciamician said:


> So I'd be better off getting an entire range of pads (White > navy > purple > neo honey in terms of cut)?
> 
> Still not sure about whether I should go for S30 or S40 to finish with. The S30 has a stronger cut, but it seems like many people here adore the S40.


If you got those pads then you'd have a perfect selection and they will last a while too.

S40 on black paint leaves a crazy finish. It actually darkens it and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone else who cares to chip in ?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Charming! You could have at least said thanks but whatever.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Not an answer but also have this "problem" if to go with the purple or navy Spiderpad with the S20 black. So keen to see the outcome of the thread


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sawel said:


> Charming! You could have at least said thanks but whatever.


I've just bought a DA, some Scholl polish and pads and have no clue what I'm doing, so have found this helpful. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Sawel said:


> If you got those pads then you'd have a perfect selection and they will last a while too.
> 
> S40 on black paint leaves a crazy finish. It actually darkens it and you won't be disappointed.


Well I did find your reply helpful, but I believe it's never a bad idea to get multiple opinions 

Currently I'm leaning towards:


Cutting, using *S3:* 5.5 inch white spider pad + 3.5 inch white spider pad
Finishing, using *S40:* 6 inch orange Lake Country pad + 3.5 inch .... ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ciamician. 
Sorry but I have no experience with any of the above pads or polish only S20 black and purple spider pad. 
I suggest you go with your gut feeling and give things a go with what you have mentioned. Most detailing is about technique and trial and error so always start with the least aggressive and work up and see how you get on. A lot of modern polishes can be finished to a LSP finish with the correct pad it's just how good you are with your machine. 

Gonz.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Is s30 a cutting polish please


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

medium I think


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

does s20 remove light swirl which the compound leave behind


----------

